# Who are all you folks...`



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Man I been away from this part of the forum for a while, and come back and so many new folks. LOL Makes me feel like a stranger.

How many of you from the older sites and older fellows are still here and/or lurkin? 

Heck I might be able to come down and fish once or twice this spring and was wandering who all was left to head down with.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I'm still around SR. Like you ,I don't get to hit the sand as much as I used to.
Great to see you on the boards again. Let me know when you're ready to hit 'Gorda again. I'll be there if I ain't working.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Still Around*

Hello SR,
I'm Still around...Not fishing High Island as much as use to...That is afixin to 
change soon...
Hope to see ya round...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Still lurking ... living in Denton doesn't allow me to wet a line in the gulf very frequently, but I love to read the stories from the shark fishing experts.

In fact, I got introduced to the 2Cool Website when Beach Bum's Coastal Shark fishing website was moved. It's an odd story that a guy who grew up in Canada and can't swim loves to read about coastal shark fishing in Texas. Got a lot of great advice from some real experienced fisherman. In fact, it was Gun Doctor who recommended the my rod and first Penn Real. I was going to go cheap and he warned me about the false economy. More than 5 years later the rod and real are still in perfect shape.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

I'm still here Mike, going friday to help Mr. Bill with his last load in CC. he's moving back close to our part of the world. and I'm planning on doing more fishing this yr. then i've done in the last couple of yrs.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

still here Mike, definitely not hitting the sand as much as I'd like...


----------



## Norman Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Mike:

I'm called Old Joe. I've been around for some 40 years or so, mostly in So. Texas. Glad to meet you. 

Tight lines,

Norman Bateman


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

You know me Mike...10 years and counting.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

goin to bryan beach in may. live alittle west of frisco


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fish HI alot. Caught some good fish last year.


----------



## Yakety Yak (Jan 7, 2010)

I just joined 2CoolFishing last night after reading Fishin' Soldier's post on TKF about the fishing below the dam at Livengston. I have been a member on the other site for a couple of years.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Welcome Yakety Yak.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Torpedo said:


> You know me Mike...10 years and counting.


Everybody knows you, you're infamous!


----------



## Yakety Yak (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Fishin' Soldier let me know if you are going to try to fish below the dam. It has been a while since HI, but good to hear from you.
Later, Billy


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Still around here. Mostly lurk now. I think you were one of the few who were already posting on this forum when it was Beachbum's the first time I started hanging around. It's been 10 years.

Wonder what ever Happened to beachbum. He sure kept a lot of sharks alive.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

he still surfaces occasionally on the coastal bend forums... he helped introduce a lot of guys to cpr sharking... and we introduced him to some serious drama, hahaha...


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I used to post years ago on Bum's Board under the screen-name Gilligan, then I found 2-cool when it rolled over to this site. I had to change my screen-name because someone registered on some other boards with the Gilligan name and everybody got confused so I just changed all mine to Slug. I used to post on Tygersharks board also back in the day. I do not get to surf fish but about 10 days a year anymore so I hardly ever post anymore but still read this board alot. I wish I could fish as much as I used to but the reality is I can't. I still love this board and the pics. I just do not have much to contribute.


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

WoW how time flies when you're having fun,didn't realize it has been ten years since I use to read Beach Bums board .Glad to see your post SR.


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*Just let me know when you are coming to 'Gorda*

Hey Mike,

Glad to see you are still around. I'm guessing you are tiring of shooting targets at 1,000 yards and that saltwater in your veins was thinning out a bit.

I have also spent more time away from the boards, as I have been ham-strung with a terrible case of snaggle-tooth freckled-fish fever. Gonna try to do some more serious sharking this year, so if you and Sweetie make it to Matagorda this year, look me up.

See ya,
Willbo


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

I'm still around Mike! Just don't get to fish the beach as much as I used to.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Glad to see you all still around. Sweetie and I were talking about the times we all used to have just the other day. Man some of those get togethers were a blast, some well you were there. LOL Sure have met a ton of great folks through the years. Anyone ever know what become of Surfsharker, and Surfsharker's Gal? Not sure what his brother went by, too many adult beverages through the years catching up nowadays. They used to live up in Athens but haven't had any contact with them in forever. 

Ol Gundoctor is still around town and in halfway decent shape. I talk to Karleen every now and again, not as often as we should. Jon our nephew is in the Army now, and stationed in Maryland for the time being and is scheduled to get married in March. Our grandson who some of you might have met or remember being in diapers out there with us now has two younger brothers, and he is now 8. LOL Yep some of you are gettin old fast. LOL With them living up in E.Texas close by our family place now, we spend most of our spare time heading up there to visit them and work on the place. WE got us 10 acres just up the road from the farm and will hopefully be able to get something going on sometime in the next couple of years. 

Yea the old boards were always good, well for the most part anyway. LOL Lots of great info gone through the sand since then. Seems like folks are still working on the same old ideas, and discussing the same old topics we discussed to tears then. 

Might have to set up something this year to happen down at Gorda. That always seemed to be about halfway for everyone from upper and lower to drive, and around June seemed to be working pretty good there as well, or around Memorial day anyway huh, Ronnie. I haven't been there in a couple of years so couldn't tell anyone what things are like now. 

Well got to run, I'll try and post up when things get a bit warmer and maybe we can pull something together at one of the beaches. Still got the canopy so you know what to look for. LOL


----------



## saltyfart (Feb 3, 2010)

i just lurk but am a old SLP and galvez sharker .


----------



## Killntime (Jun 9, 2004)

*RE: Who are all you folks.......*

Hey Mike,

Like you, I havn't been around much. But I still do think about the good ol' days like yourself. What started out as Bum's little board, has grown by leaps and bounds over the years and I, like you, also am in amazement at what Bum started and also what others have done and taken it to increasing levels.

I talk to Gundoctor sometimes, havn't spoken to Karleen in awhile-need to though, spoke to Baitboy a few weeks ago, and once in awhile a few others. I try to keep up every so often, but like you, I really need to find the time to get back to the beach.

Say hello to Sweetie and the family, and maybe we'll all get to meet up again in the future. Good hearing from you.

KT


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

been to long Mike. Let me know if you hit my part of the world this year.


Bum's and Tigershark's boards seem like a life time ago, was a lot funner then.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

die shark nazis die!!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i aint gone no where


----------

